
Show HN: One Metric – Collect and calculate metrics onto shared dashboards - nikz
https://www.onemetric.io
======
rowansimpson
One Metric makes the habits that distinguish the most successful ventures
available to teams everywhere - i.e. simple metrics dashboards shared often.
It's the approach I learned at Trade Me, Xero, Vend & Timely. I couldn't find
software I needed to help companies I invested in do this well, so I built it
myself! I hope others find it useful. :-)

------
mattallen
The founder have been through _multiple_ successful startups. He knows his
stuff!

------
LoungeFlyZ
Looks great. It's incredible to me how few founders know their key metrics.

